# got a new batch, i wanna take em outside not sure though..



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 16, 2007)

I got my 4 new plants Simon, Alvin, Theodore, and Stumpy. I'm not sure why little man is such a stump but he was in the dark the longest the 1st few days. So I live out of the hotel now and i have heard about sumthin called guerilla planting. I want to do that in my back yard but there is a duplex right up the hill. its not too cold today but it really hasnt been hot, just warmish. the plants provide alot of shade. im not sure how that will help growth but i know this is the most secretretive place. I had to actually sign a waivor here and one arrest and everyone here is evicted, winning the trial doesn't matter either! How is the odor gonna be? i dont want any attention and no one really goes back there. should i plant the whole cup or take out the plant? and how long will these roots take to spread them self out thru the new soil?


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 17, 2007)

any feel free to comment im trying to avoid the cops here..


----------



## rickhunt (Mar 17, 2007)

why is the picture look like its been printed on paper.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 17, 2007)

cam is 7 years old...:rant:


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 17, 2007)

hahahaha well guerilla growing is all about planting alot of plants on someone elesesproperty like i do at the local lake but I also grow by my house too well find a good spot with alot of light!!


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 17, 2007)

oh yeah i dont think their will be that bad of a smell only 3 or 4 plants nah dont worry the wind is our friend it usually will blow the smell away and it usually you could never tell in your house and mine are outside right now growing a little slow it frosted this morning suppost to be the last one to but
they are fine looking as long as it dont get below 30 alot it was 50 to 80 all this week but then this morin it got really cold cuz it rained last night and the plants are fine and i would take them out of the cup before planting unless
you want to join my little contest thing check it out http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10625
start when ever you want keep it in an 16 oz cup all the way through......


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 17, 2007)

so its ability to survive the cold probAlly is boosted by the size and strength increase it gets from the sunny warm days?


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 17, 2007)

yes if it got that cold every night i would never put them outside


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 17, 2007)

yea weve just had so much indian weather these last 3 or 4 years. weres global warming when ya need it? its spring but im gonna wait until it gets less chilly. is there anything i can put over it when it gets too chilly?


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 18, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> yea weve just had so much indian weather these last 3 or 4 years. weres global warming when ya need it? its spring but im gonna wait until it gets less chilly. is there anything i can put over it when it gets too chilly?


 
I like to put a 2 litter bottles over mine until the get older and bigger and i think it helps a little when it gets cold i got pic of it in my grow journal check it out http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10561 well them are the 1 littler bottles i got some 
pics on my carmea their be up on that same page tommarow need to get some batterys in my camrea


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 19, 2007)

wat type of batteries? and i must say the feed back from this thread has been disapointing. im gonna try to plant one outside today though.


----------



## KADE (Mar 19, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> wat type of batteries? and i must say the feed back from this thread has been disapointing. im gonna try to plant one outside today though.


 
feedback disappointing? there are tons of replies.... he said he needs batteries for his camera! not for the plants =)

A cutoff 2 liter pop bottle will create a lil ''greenhouse'' type covering... works well when bad weather or wind is coming and the girls need a lil help to make it through.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 20, 2007)

does a hole need to be in it? by the way i just planted one outside.


----------



## KADE (Mar 21, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> does a hole need to be in it? by the way i just planted one outside.


 
it is up to you.. a few lil holes will help air circulation.. if ur just putting the "tents" over them for a day to protect from a storm then it won't matter.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 22, 2007)

ok i planted one outside the other night, came back the next day and it was just gone. idk y im not sure how, i doubt anyone stole it, maybe it died overnight? this ever happen to any1?


----------



## Hick (Mar 23, 2007)

..critters...


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 23, 2007)

are u positive they would just eat i? and why single it out? do they like weed?wat can i do to protect the plant without smothering it? maybe a jar but it needs air..


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 23, 2007)

2 little bottle put them over it take the top off and that would be fine yeah its like a mini green house and yeah i still need to get some batterys for my cam not plant lmao been puttin it off for so long ill get some this weekend yeah some one eather stole it or something ate it use the 2 litter bottle push it into the ground about 2-3 inches and they probly wont mess with it they dont mess with mine good luck man


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

..rabbits, mice, ect. are ruff on babies without protection.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 1, 2007)

got the other plants still in the window. stumpy is still a stump and idk y. the bottom halves started to die and get yellow but then the top got better. i new the start pedals were gonna die though. are they doing good?


----------

